# Engine and head identification



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey all I am trying to figure out what my engine and heads came out of and I found the identification marks on the engine block next to the timing chain cover and the markings on the head but am not sure how to properly decipher them after looking online at some sites. 

The code on the engine is 211312 with a YH stamped underneath it.

The date on the passenger side cylinder head is J223 and then there is a D N in the middle where the identification mark would be and then at the other end there is a G. 

So it's located like G...........D N...............J223

Thanks all ahead of time.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Look for a similar 4 character date code on the top rear of the block, next to the distributor hole. For now let's assume that it too is going to be very near J--3, the J in this case is the month - October, the 3 is the year - 1973. By October of 73 they would have already been making parts for the 1974 model year so let's assume it's a 74. The YH pegs it as a 2bbl 400 with an automatic transmission, rated at 175 horsepower. Can you confirm that the block casting code (on the rear passenger side of the block, below the head, next to the transmission flange, is 481988? That's more evidence.

There are quite a few web sites where you can get this information. I happened to use Pontiac Power for the above. Always check multiple istes though because there are sometimes mistakes out there.

Bear


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I found the number you're talking about and it is 481988 and the front of the engine is stamped YH. The heads are stamped J223 so I assume they are the original heads. 

You helped a ton thanks Bear! I did look at all of those sites but I didn't realize I was looking at the wrong stamp.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

On the two center exhaust ports directly above the manifold there should be some numbers. examples for a 1974 are 46, 4C, or 4X that info help in determining compression ratio and engine HP.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll take a look when I get home as I got stuck working this weekend  If I recall correctly though the passenger side ports in the middle just had the lettering N G and that was it, but I will take a closer look and try and decipher it all when I get home.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I found out where the head markings was and it's 4X. I will take a look and see how they are.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

4X had two different configurations for '74 1st is a 1.94 intake/1.66 exhaust 98cc (rated 200HP). 2nd a 2.11 intake/1.66 exhaust 98cc rated at 225HP. {both on 400's}. Now is where you track down that YH you mentioned earlier. I come up with you have the smaller of the two and you have a 200hp rated 400 engine.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help bear and ragtop. Once I get the leaks squared away and get everything tuned properly this winter I'd like to see how much power it really has. All I have done is added the basic bolt ons so far and this winter I might try and pull the engine to clean up the engine compartment and the engine itself. I cleaned the under carriage pretty good today but I still have more work to do under there before I tackle these leaks. I'll get it all sorted out sooner or later.


----------

